# 'Ahh Milk Was A Bad Choice'



## ryan67 (May 4, 2011)

right lads, I've went and bought a sh!tload of NutriSport Vanilla flavour whey protein after being recommended it. The tub's about the size of ma wee cousin. Thing is, it tastes absolutely murder haha!

Anyone got any ideas to make this edible so I don't stay in my bed in the morning trying to avoid it?


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

Should always try before you buy -especially in bulk


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Scotty6Pack said:


> Should always try before you buy -especially in bulk


That's right, The best use for this is to knock it up and build a garden wall out of it


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

I find that all whey shakes taste absolutely vile. Even when you find a flavour you can tolerate, chances are, you'll dread it a few weeks down the line. It is for this reason that I stick to unflavoured milk protein powder.

By the way, vanilla flavour just happens to be the worst in my opinion. I'd try and sell it off to some mates or something; nothing is going to make that stuff taste good fella.


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

I've found the best tasting to be PHD's 'Chocolate Cookie' flavour. Been on it for 3 months and love it every time :thumbup1:


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Man up, get it down ya neck, & try before you buy next time mate.

Failing that, try blending it with some fresh fruit, strawberries, bannana, etc to see if that improves things.


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

put a ****load of cinnamon powder in it and gulp it down


----------



## ryan67 (May 4, 2011)

Was a bit of an impulse buy after my tub ran out, I realise I've made a complete c*nt of it haha.. cinnamon powder? sounds interesting, I'm up for giving anything a go. What about chocolate drink powder or something? I dunno what's in the stuff right enough. I'll still be necking it but aww it's brutal


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

man up, drink it, i hate 40% of the foods i eat in my diet but i do so cause its required


----------

